# Audio cut out problems with a ht setup



## Dano 00TA (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm having problems with my setup losing sound every 15-30 seconds for a second or 2 then coming back on. The receiver is a  Yamaha RX‑V671 and I'm using a Amazon Fire TV with Plex, when the sound cuts out the speaker lights on the front display of the receiver dissappear when the audio goes out then comes back on with the sound? Same thing happens with my HTPC? I figured maybe the receiver was going out so I just picked up a new Yamaha Aventage RX-A660BL and it's doing the same thing! I did just hook up a blu-ray player and the sound is fine with it, so I guess the old receiver wasn't the problem......but no-go with either the fire tv and htpc.  Any ideas on what it could be? Or what I can do to try and figure this out? I'm ready to throw everything out the window! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 5, 2017)

Something wrong with  your power maybe? Plug the receiver into a different outlet.


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 5, 2017)

I got a firmware update for mine today. The notes were just "Fix drop off problems" RX-V479


----------



## FR@NK (Apr 5, 2017)

You are using HDMI to connect the PC to the receiver?

Might be the audio stream encoding is changing which causes the receiver to cut out for a second. It would happen to me when windows would switch from 2 channel PCM to 8 channel then back again. Super annoying. Cant remember how I fixed it...maybe a driver update or the audio settings.



Have you played with these settings?


----------



## Dano 00TA (Apr 5, 2017)

Wow! Wasn't expecting help so fast  Gave up on it for today since I have to sleep so I can work tonight but will mess with it in the morning and try some of your ideas then and will post the results. Thanks


----------



## AsRock (Apr 5, 2017)

You have any heavy usage appliances on the same circuit ?.  Have you tried turning off HDMI control and things like ARC ?.


----------



## Dano 00TA (Apr 8, 2017)

Found out that it must've been something to do with Plex "transcoding" audio. Setup Kodi on my server and HTPC nad now it's fine, and I get true surround DTS audio which Plex didn't do. Thanks for the suggestions anyway.


----------

